# Happy 1st Anniversary to KitchenKnifeForums.com!



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2012)

So it's been one whole year since we began this forum. It's been a crazy year for many of us but hopefully a better direction being seen by most. For myself it started off with uncertainty but has ended in pride and satisfaction, both with this forum and my business. 

None of this would have been possible without the help of some key people. My constant & consistent adviser Jim (our Admin & co-founder), my long time friend (and got your back man) Ryan, John the "Super Mod" (ahem.....I mean Global Mod), Steve for the logos, and all our newer mods (Dave, Len, Emanuel, & Andrew) all play a key role here in setting up and keeping the place running.

Not to be left out are all the vendors, knifemakers, and hobbyist craftsmen who bring us not only needed funding but share with us their knowledge and experience which serves to enrich the community beyond description.

Then there's the membership - the heart and soul of the forums. Without the quality members we have here we wouldn't have this vibrant community to share as you folks are the lifeblood of this place. I've said this before and I will never forget my words, "this is a community - the forums are simply a meeting place for the community to gather". What this means to me is that we all need each other to keep this place growing, lively, and worthy of our input and attention. 

As a whole we should all be proud of what we've created here - the best internet discussion forum on the planet for kitchen knives. :thumbsup:

I look forward to many more anniversaries to come!

Thanks to all of you for your contributions,
Dave


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2012)

its been a nice 1st year... thanks dave and everyone else


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats I have lurked on this forum for a while but just recently joined. This place is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Very grateful you created this Shangrila.


----------



## hax9215 (Feb 28, 2012)

:spin chair: Love this forum! Over my entire career I was always considered to have an extraordinary (even unhealthy!) obsession with things that cut, here I have discovered a cutlery cohort! :doublethumbsup:

Unfortunately, I also THOUGHT I knew the last word about sharpening. :slaphead:

Happy Anniversary, and thanks for validating my fixation!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Glad to see it successful. It is because of your hard work and the community of the members here that has made this forum a success.

Stay sharp my friends!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 28, 2012)

Good for you Dave, glad it's worked out.


----------



## Candlejack (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't been here very long, but during this time i've gained alot of respect for every single member here. With some extras for Son. 
Alot of knowledge, in a very humble and nice way. And alot of experiances shared.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 28, 2012)

Its the homepage on my phone, and most visited on my browser for a reason!


----------



## Mint427 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dave. Clearly the best forum including the vendors and members who all are very helpful.


----------



## shankster (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy Anniversary KKF!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy anniversary! Wow! A year already! I'd also like to say thanks to Dave and the admin team for keeping the ball rolling forward, even though a few times, the damn ball wanted to roll down the stairs! Also thank you to the members and other vendors for all the questions asked, and answers given.


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for starting this forum, and sticking with it for a year. If you hadn't I'd have been buying over priced commercial knives instead of getting the advice and help needed to make an informed choice.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks to all.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Feb 28, 2012)

:beer: I Really enjoy this place, incredible wealth of knowledge. 

I've always loved my knives in an unhealthy way, and look forward to taking things up a notch


----------



## geezr (Feb 29, 2012)

:hbday::helicop:arty2: :hbday:

:beer: and more to come :hoot: :knight:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 29, 2012)

Had I spent all the time I spent on this forum dedicated to writing grants, I probably still would have a job.:beatinghead:But it was fun and I look forward to the next few years. Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## steeley (Feb 29, 2012)

[/IMG]Happy 1st Anniversary to Dave and the forum Member's


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 29, 2012)

I badly know English,
but this is my favorite forum, I found a lot of useful information.
I do not know of such a forum that would compete with the KKF
I love to cook, I love the kitchen knives (kitchen only).
Here are a lot of good guys that improve mood.
Thank you that you were here, thank you Dave and your team
And happy birthday!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm just glad that when I get my computer going in the morning that I can show up and find that I haven't been banned, lol. Cheers.


----------



## WillC (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy first year KKF. Thanks to all of you who make this a great place to be.


----------



## Ratton (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Dave, things have turned out great!! My wallet if thinner thanks to the help of this Forum and all the great vendors. Looking forward to the next 12 months. Cheers to all!! :yammer: :clown:


----------



## don (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy 1st Anniversary. A really fantastic community here.


----------

